# Will you tell me about breathing, about Ki?



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

I want to learn all I can about breathing.  I know that yelling "Kihap" helps us produce power from our core.  I realize there is much to learn about breathing, that it's very important.

Being of a mystical bent, I realize that Ki or Chi is also universal life energy.

But I want to understand how to utilize Ki in martial arts.  When I exhale "Kihap," what am I really doing?  Why am I doing it?  I do notice that I kick higher when I yell Kihap like I mean it, lol.

What about "hissing" during forms?  Is there more to audible breathing than helping my classmates keep in time with me?

What about hissing or going "kwish" during cross wrist grips with each move?  Some people make a sound with each movement but I haven't been asked to.  I can see the benefit.  If I'm making a sound, I won't be holding my breath.

What can you tell me about breathing?  Any input is most welcome!


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is one of the best, shortest, easiest to understand articles summarizing the benefits of deep breathing that I have come across on the Internet:
Don't Forget to Breathe Deeply: A Quick Anatomy Lesson

I did some research into exactly this question a while ago.  Unfortunately, it wasn't important to me at the time to collect the references.  If lack of references doesn't bother you, here is a list of what I found, from different research sources, on the benefits of slow, controlled, deep, abdominal breathing:
1. Diaphragmatic breathing results in increased air intake and more efficient breathing.  It incorporates the lower 1/3 of the lungs in the breathing process, a section of the lungs seldom used in shallow, chest breathing.  As a result, it increases breathing efficiency with less muscular strain and fewer chest muscles involved.
2. Deep breathing focuses the brain on a single activity, which has been found useful in dealing with pain and/or stress
3. Slow, deep breathing stimulates the parasympathetic nervous system, which simultaneously slows the heart rate, dilates blood vessels, lowers blood pressure, reduces sweat, constricts pupils; in short, it stimulates the opposite of the body's high-stress, high corticosteroid &#8220;fight-or-flight&#8221; response.
4. Deep abdominal breathing increases blood oxygen levels&#8212;required for peak athletic performance
5. It more efficiently removes CO2, lowering blood acidity
6. Some experts claim that increased oxygenation (such as that stimulated by deep abdominal breathing) boosts immune function
7. Efficient breathing reduces stress on abdominal muscles and intercostals
8. Shown to reduce hot-flashes in menopause
9. In patients under 60 yrs old, deep abdominal breathing has been shown to reduce the risk of pulmonary complications after abdominal surgery

In short, ten minutes a day spent in deep, focussed, abdominal breathing can significantly reduce stress, temporariliy lower blood pressure, possibly boost your immune function, and in general, get your body functioning better, physically.

Additionally, a short, sharp exhale, such as is formed by a focussed 'kiyap', tightens all your abdominal muscle groups, as well as muscles in the diaphragm and the abdominal 'floor.  Such a tightening, timed by a kiyap to be executed simultaneously with a strike, kick, or punch, will momentarily protect your internal organs from a counterstrike, as well as add some 'oomph' to your technique by incorporating more muscle groups from your core.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 8, 2007)

Breathing, in the form of vocalisation, can be a powerful element to any technique.  Basically you find two types of vocalisation: short, sharp vowel sounds like "bah"; or long syllibant sounds like "sss" or "hiss".  They have different functions.  The first can create a synergy between physical action and intent.  As a result they can increase power.  The second seem capable of help to dissapate energy, so are more useful in blocking.  This stuff is really just in your head, but it does help.

As to Qi or Ki and it utilisation in martial arts.  There is a process that makes Qi work for you and this involves three elements (I'm going to use Chinese terms as that's what I'm familiar with).  The first is _Shen_ (spirit), the second is _Yi_ (the reasoning mind), and the third is _Qi_ (breath).  When you can make _Yi_ govern _Shen_ then _Qi_ flows.  Shen does not create Qi, it just governs its flow.  Doesn't make much sense does it?  I like to translate it in this fashion.  When you are doing a technique and it feels right, that is, efficient and effective, then Qi is working for you.  This is why internal arts stress so much the perfection of form and technique.  It is through this process that effective Qi use is developed.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 9, 2007)

Personally, I don't believe in chi, qi, ki, or however you want to spell it. I do believe in breathing, however, even though I'm hardly an expert on it, being asthmatic. 

Whether or not you kihap with every move (and you don't have to yell "ki-hap!" just make sure it's a forceful exhalation from the diaphragm), don't forget to breathe in and out. It will add power to your techniques and prevent you from exhausting yourself too quickly.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 9, 2007)

Amen, JT!  I agree 100%!

_BTW: the word 'chi' in Chinese can be translated 'breath', so the discussion about breathing is more relevant than one might suspect.  I think many people have tried to mystify the discussion of 'chi' / 'ki' / 'qi' with talk of a 'life force' and 'inner energy', when the original intent may have been more closely related to being alive and in good health because you were breathing._


----------



## Kacey (Jul 9, 2007)

People who don't breathe eventually turn blue, pass out, and hit the floor with their heads... therefore, I suggest breathing regularly!  

Actually, to be serious (the above is a line I use in class to get my students to stop holding their breath), proper breathing - no matter what you call it - can be very beneficial.



> want to learn all I can about breathing. I know that yelling "Kihap" helps us produce power from our core. I realize there is much to learn about breathing, that it's very important.


 
Breathing properly - from your core, your diaphragm, whatever you call it - involves core muscles in the center of your abdomen, in addition to inflating your lungs more than most people usually do.  People who are not trained to breathe properly often only use the upper portion of their lungs in most situations - think how you feel when you breathe deeply and inflate your lungs completely - this gives you more oxygen while getting more CO2 out of your lungs; your breathing is slower, more controlled, and involves your muscles more completely.  When your body receives more oxygen, your muscles are more relaxed.



> But I want to understand how to utilize Ki in martial arts. When I exhale "Kihap," what am I really doing? Why am I doing it? I do notice that I kick higher when I yell Kihap like I mean it, lol.


 
See above - also, when you breathe in more deeply, you tend to breathe out more deeply - when you kihap, you are breathing out deeply, and temporarily reducing the volume of your lungs, which allows you to raise you leg higher... and as I said before, when your body receives more oxygen, your muscles relax more, allowing them to lengthen more easily.



> What about "hissing" during forms?  Is there more to audible breathing than helping my classmates keep in time with me?



We've done both - but mostly, unless your instructor has given you another reason, the primary reason people are told to "hiss" during patterns is so that it is clear they actually _are_ breathing - too many people hold their breath during movements, limiting their power and reducing their oxygen intake, which can be vital in actual self-defense situations.  Keeping time with others is a side benefit of audible breathing.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you all for the information.  I will definitely research the deep-breathing techniques.

Occasionally, I do hold my breath...guess everyone does at first.


----------

